# Help with 1st Peptide run please



## Daniel11 (Aug 15, 2013)

Im looking at jumping into this in fall. 

Thinking CJC no Dac/GHRP2 3x day @ 100/200 and CJC no DAC/Ipram @100/400 pre-bed.

I work out first thing in the morning. 

Should I dose pre-workout? or wait and hit it post-workout? 
or both?  (my workouts are long, so it can easily be spread out 3 hrs)


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 15, 2013)

For a first peptide run, why not keep it simple do CJC 1295 no DAC (mod GRF 1-29) and GHRP2 OR Ipamorelin dosed at 100/100 3x per day.  

If you do an intra-workout drink that has carbs, do the AM dose first thing when you wake-up.  Second dose, mid-day on an empty stomach and last dose before bed on an empty stomach.  Wait about 30 mins after the dose and have a shake because the ghrelin release can make you hungry and keep you up.

That was how I did my first run... if you have good peps it will work out well for you.


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank Atom

How about timing with my WO?  
I can dose Pre / Post or both.  I work out early mornings.  If I do both they can easily be 3 hours apart.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 16, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> Thank Atom
> 
> How about timing with my WO?
> I can dose Pre / Post or both.  I work out early mornings.  If I do both they can easily be 3 hours apart.



I'm hoping with a 3 hour W/O you are getting some nutrition in there...

I need to ask, why are you training so long?  There come a point where long training sessions are counterproductive.  Elevated levels of cortisol, sustained muscle damage without adequate nutrients...etc. 

Let's just say you don't change your training and continue with the marathon sessions, I would incorporate an intra-workout drink with amino acids / hydrolyzed protein and a high molecular weight carb (Highly branched cyclic dextrins, karboload, hell, even waxy maize - these are easier on the GI tract).

If you have carbs in your system, then the GH release is going to be blunted if you take the peps after the carbs.

So with that in mind, dose the peps first thing in the AM and begin drinking the carb drink 30 minutes later during training.


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks.  Makes sense.  

I don't work out 3 hours.  Lol.  

90min to 120max. Also in/out of locker room and drive time to and from gym, I can make a 3hr gap.   

And I do use am intra WO drink, pretty much exactly what you recommended actually.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 16, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> Thanks.  Makes sense.
> 
> *I don't work out 3 hours.  Lol.  *
> 
> ...



THANK GOD! lol 

It really isn't necessary though.  Like I was saying earlier, see how you respond to the basic protocol if things are going well, maybe try upping the GHRP or ipamorelin in one of the shots or adding in a fourth dose.  Plus, if you are doing the carbs intra, that post-w/o dose may be futile.

Now, if you drop the carbs intra and just do a hydrolyzed protein or amino acid drink, you would likely get a positive GH response from the PWO pulse.  But then this goes back to your goals and what makes you recover better.  If you are making good gains with an solid intra-workout protocol, then keep it as is and don't get rid of it.

IMO, I think peptides are great if you have a quality supplier.  The first thing I noticed with peptides was improved sleep and recovery.

Keep us posted on your results


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again. Very helpful.


----------



## joshck (Aug 17, 2013)

Take it with huperzine A and green tea extract too....ull have to read up on it....its either on dats board or pm .....someone did a lot of blookwork using different doses. Eating right before or after..and more bloodwork using huperzine a...the thread is like 20 pages long I think but its worth the read tho .....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes true joshck , get good qualiqty huperzine not the junk cheapo or dont bother using it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 18, 2013)

Try the 100/100 of cjc-no dac/ghrp right after a workout to rock and roll your GH.  Have JUST protein (fat and carbs blunt GH) then a little while later have your PWO carbs.  I also recommend a shot prior to fasted AM cardio to really help with fat loss.


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm thinking 1st thing upon waking.  then have Morning shake which will have  Hydro Casein/Iso whey.  

30min later have PreWO Creatine + BCAA + GlycoFuse 25g carbs (????)

Intra WO would be BCAA + Creatine + Glutamine + GlycoFuse 25g-50g (????)

Then Pin 15min before WO ends or right after.  (... at 3hrs after first shot, which will likely be about then)

30 min later PostWO shake Hydro Caseine/Iso Whey + creatine + Carbs. 

Eat real meal about 30min later.


Will the timing work with carbs? Also is the 1st protein shake going to interfere at all?


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 22, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> I'm thinking 1st thing upon waking.  then have Morning shake which will have  Hydro Casein/Iso whey.
> 
> 30min later have PreWO Creatine + BCAA + GlycoFuse 25g carbs (????)



I would pin and then wait 20 minutes or so before the shake then 30 minutes after that have the Pre w/o shake



Daniel11 said:


> Intra WO would be BCAA + Creatine + Glutamine + GlycoFuse 25g-50g (????)
> 
> Then Pin 15min before WO ends or right after.  (... at 3hrs after first shot, which will likely be about then)



This won't work... the GH release will be blunted by the intra-w/o carbs.  If you go carbless, then yes, but otherwise, no. 



Daniel11 said:


> 30 min later PostWO shake Hydro Caseine/Iso Whey + creatine + Carbs.
> 
> Eat real meal about 30min later.
> 
> ...



I preferred waiting a little before eating anything but protein only should not blunt GH release.  It is mixed macro meals that hurt it.  

Others have more experience and more advanced techniques than I do, but i do know that the intra-w/o carbs will contradict the post w/o pin


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok that's kinda what I thought.  I was hoping that 25-50 fast absorbing carbs (HBCG) would be utilized by the end of WO. 

Also - didn't someone on PM do a GH blood test with food and without? I will have to look for it.  


Does insulin have any direct impact on Peptides GH pulses?


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 23, 2013)

So I found the log that Alpha did at PM.   He had GH serum tested at 40min after and 3hrs after both with and without food and there was no difference.  

Also showed that dosing over 100/100 makes little difference if any.  At least not for him.  

So I'm thinking:

CJC/GHRH2 @ 100/100 3xday
Pre & Post WO and afternoon

CJC/Ipam @100/500 before bed.  **

** still on fence about the Ipam dose.  Gonna research Ipam dose results more.


----------

